
Small height evolved twice on 'Hobbit' island of Flores - curtis
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-45049024
======
londons_explore
It's gonna be mayhem when someone successfully extracts some DNA and applies
IVF...

------
rossdavidh
But I think it actually evolved three times, right? The Stoors, the Harfoots,
and the Fallohides...[ducks]

